# Progress and new medication



## Openhanded (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello all,

Its been quite some time since I have posted here, but I'm coming back with some relatively good news. Before I start talking, I believe it would be best for me to list my "stats" if you will:

16 years old
6'
140 lbs

Taking:
900mg Lithium
200mg Lamictal
2-8mg Klonopin (depends on how the day goes)
70mg Vyvanse
100mg Seroquel (started yesterday, 10/26/10)

I believe the last time I posted here I was just starting my Lithium; after about 5 weeks I didn't feel anything. I called my psych and finally got the oh so holy medication for my depression, anxiety and DP/DR: Lamictal. I started using the orange kit to taper up to 100mg and then I jumped to 100mg in the morning and at night. Once I entered the 100mg range I began to feel a change. I felt like all four of my medications (please note that Seroquel wasn't in the mix yet) were working in conjunction. I didn't realize until recently that my DP/DR had been, I guess you could say, unnoticibly(sp?







) better. While I still have bouts where it is quite bad, it's a lot better than before. 
The downside? I couldn't and can't eat or sleep. I believe this is due to the Lithium and Lamictal. For 14+ weeks I was barely eating anything and barely sleeping (going to school on three hours of sleep every single day is NO FUN). This sent me into deep depression. After having an appointment with my psychiatrist yesterday (10/26/10) he prescribed me 100mg of Seroquel at night to help me sleep. I took it at 10:00 PM last night and my dad checked in on me every 30 minutes to see the results. I fell asleep between 11:30 PM and 12:00 AM. Fantastic, right? I think so too, except I had to be up at 5AM. This morning, I was a zombie. I actually was worried because I felt as if I was going to pass out/throw up. I was losing my sight (like I do in panic attacks) and I couldn't hear whilst experencing tinitis. After about 45 minutes, the color came back to my face and I was feeling better. I took my Vyvanse and about 45 minutes (probably not even that long) I was good as new.

So, here is some information about something that helped me with DP/DR. Anyone that has taken Seroquel, I have questions for you: 
-Did Seroquel help DP/DR?
-What it personally help you with?
-While I have a good idea of the cause, what do you think happened to me this morning and made me so... Awful?

Thanks for reading and I look forward to your responses.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Yo im on 300mg seroquel, hasn't done anything for the dp/dr. It has helped me with my anxiety so much, the seroquel could have did that to you this morning, it will make you feel really out of it for the first week or so.


----------



## Openhanded (Jun 3, 2010)

Auldie said:


> Yo im on 300mg seroquel, hasn't done anything for the dp/dr. It has helped me with my anxiety so much, the seroquel could have did that to you this morning, it will make you feel really out of it for the first week or so.


Thanks for the reply, it's been very reassuring and gives me hope. Right now I'm focused on controlling my anxiety and reducing my Klonopin consumption. Today (the day after my first Seroquel dose) I have felt very calm. Granted, I have also changed my schedule of when I take my Lithium.

The things that I think triggered my upset this morning are 1) I fell asleep around 12AM and had to be up at 5 and my body hasn't been able to accept the sedating effects that quickly. 2) Pretty much what you said; my body isn't used to Quetiapine yet and I just need to adjust.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

damn it breaks my heart to someone so young on all these meds...but i will say my severe anxiety(not pronounced DP)began in my mid teens and made my life hell and i never got help. so things progressed to OCD then DP by my early 20s. its tough, theres no easy answers with this. we all just want to feel "normal" and content and have to do whatever it takes to get closer to that.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a suggestion from a fellow anxiety DR/DP sufferer. The Seroquel is good stuff, and it should calm you down. I switched to the XR version and that helped the zombie/eating/sleeping issues that come with this little jewel. The XR version is a little more "light" weight vs the IR version. Either way, you should be able to reduce the benzo down to nothing. I stopped all meds except for Pristiq and Seroquel and it has helped alot. I still have the Xanax on hand and the Zyprexa for any flip-outs. Always good to keep a Zyprexa laying around.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Lithium? Really? Anyways you should see significant improvement when you start getting 8+ hours of sleep. Which I hope you can given that very...heavy combination of uppers and downers. You must have suffered extremely to be put on so many drugs.

If I knew what I knew today when I was 16 I would almost never accept that much medication. Unless you are an extreme danger to yourself or others it cannot be worth it. Please educate yourself.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Kpanic said:


> Here is a suggestion from a fellow anxiety DR/DP sufferer. The Seroquel is good stuff, and it should calm you down. I switched to the XR version and that helped the zombie/eating/sleeping issues that come with this little jewel. The XR version is a little more "light" weight vs the IR version. Either way, you should be able to reduce the benzo down to nothing. I stopped all meds except for Pristiq and Seroquel and it has helped alot. I still have the Xanax on hand and the Zyprexa for any flip-outs. Always good to keep a Zyprexa laying around.


I would like to ask if you know what is the difference between Seroquel and Seroquel SR ? They say SR gets broken down thru day. But is Seroquel 50mg the same as Seroquel SR 50mg? or even if the SR is 50mg its more light weight? because The lowest dose of seroquel SR is 50mg while normal Seroquel you can get even 10mg 20mg.


----------

